# Tar Baby?



## swizzle (Jun 26, 2010)

I know...Its not a bottle but I did dig it in my newest bottle dump and was wondering if anyone could tell my the best way to get the tar off of her head without damaging her any worse. Thanx for your time. Swiz


----------



## Wangan (Jun 27, 2010)

I believe that is porcelain.At first I was going to say WD-40,the great remover of coffee stains from floors,but it may damage the paint.I have had great results with Orange oil. There is probably something common but I would try soaking it and using dish detergent and warm water at first.You sure thats tar?Looks like it flaked off the nose.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 27, 2010)

I finally got most of it cleaned up. It feels and acts like a combo of old tar and dirt. Some of it chunks off and some of it was just sticky. She also has a little rust staining on the back. I didn't want to rush right into the clr treatment and dissolve the head. Its an older Herm Steiner head. whether its porcelain or bisque I'm not sure. I believe porcelain is see through when you hold it up to the light and this one is opaque. I would assume its bisque. Well anyway I got her cleaned up a bit more with some bar keepers friend and a tooth brush. How's she look? Swiz


----------



## Wangan (Jun 27, 2010)

Lookin good.She needs some hair now.I didnt think that was tar,probably just 150+ year old squirts.[]


----------



## swizzle (Jun 27, 2010)

It was from a dump not a privy. Unless it was squirt soda? Swiz []


----------



## Dansalata (Jun 29, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 29, 2010)

I picked up two cobble stones from the city years ago covered mostly on top with tar/asphalt. After 4 or 5 years the rain had dissolved the tar and the cobble stones are now clear and nice looking. Not as nice as your doll head but almost.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 30, 2010)

My mom told me to try shortening. It helps to turn the tar into a more liquid state I guess. I used a little vegetable oil and that was working but it wasn't soaking in deep. It would have taken a long time for that. If I don't get a bid on this thing soon I'm gonna pull the auction and keep the darn thing. I'll have to buy a mantle so I have a place to mount her little head. Swiz


----------



## nhpicker (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey swiz...your baby looks a little queezy! lol


----------



## swizzle (Jul 1, 2010)

She looks like a cancer patient with no bids on her yet. Maybe I should give her some hair? Swiz [X(]


----------



## junkyard jack (Jul 8, 2010)

Boy those things are creepy looking. I can honestly say that in 30+ years of dump digging, I have never come across an old doll head.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 8, 2010)

In the past 2 weeks I've dug 2 and a busted one and my buddy dug a metal one. I have a feeling I'll be digging a few more before I'm through with this dump. Swiz


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL @ Wangan...  Love the eyes and teeth on that one!  Nice work cleaning her up!  I wonder if there is some antique doll collector forum or websites out there that you may gather interest on.  Let me know if you find a market for em.  I have one sitting in my bottle drawers at home from earlier this summer.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 9, 2010)

She's already on her way to a new home. I got a bid for $12.15 + the $7.50 S/H. Swiz


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 17, 2010)

Makes me glad I quit drinking, I don't miss looking at faces like that the next morning.[]




> ORIGINAL: swizzle
> 
> I finally got most of it cleaned up. It feels and acts like a combo of old tar and dirt. Some of it chunks off and some of it was just sticky. She also has a little rust staining on the back. I didn't want to rush right into the clr treatment and dissolve the head. Its an older Herm Steiner head. whether its porcelain or bisque I'm not sure. I believe porcelain is see through when you hold it up to the light and this one is opaque. I would assume its bisque. Well anyway I got her cleaned up a bit more with some bar keepers friend and a tooth brush. How's she look? Swiz


----------



## swizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

[][][], Man oh man if I was a woman I would have P***ed myself twice by now. That's a good one right thare. Swiz [][][]


----------



## thegrammarfairy (Nov 5, 2010)

Not that you jarheads care so much, but FWIW, bisque porcelain has a matte finish and is slightly rough to the touch, while the other kind of porcelain is smooooooth and shiny.  A good comparison is a dinner plate, mostly smooth but with that unglazed circle on the bottom where it sat in the kiln.  The unglazed part is comparable to bisque.

 your pal,
 the Grammar Fairy


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 5, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  thegrammarfairy
> 
> Not that you jarheads care so much, but FWIW, bisque porcelain has a matte finish and is slightly rough to the touch, while the other kind of porcelain is smooooooth and shiny.  A good comparison is a dinner plate, mostly smooth but with that unglazed circle on the bottom where it sat in the kiln.  The unglazed part is comparable to bisque.
> 
> ...


  WOW[8|]   FYI----a Jarhead is a former Marine[]


----------



## thegrammarfairy (Nov 8, 2010)

just my little witticism.....pay me no mind

 So, for my information, a current Marine would not be considered a jarhead?

 your pal,
 The Grammar Fairy


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 8, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  thegrammarfairy
> 
> just my little witticism.....pay me no mind
> 
> ...


 Any Marine is called a Jar-Head--active--or not----even call us Leather Necks[]----i was only Kidding when i posted that. []


----------



## garrett1987 (Dec 22, 2010)

Or call them Devil Dogs..


----------



## cc6pack (Dec 22, 2010)

And a few mor names you can't post here[]


----------

